# changing food



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Currently my breeder has my pup (8 months) on Purina Pro Plan puppy and Pedigree canned mixed in. I am planning to change his food ( I don't like either brands!) and know to gradually mix in the new food with the old for the dry one. But how could I do the same with the canned? I don't plan on keeping him on a canned food just dry. Would it be bad not to feed him the canned at all? 
At what age would I change him over to adult formulas? I want to try the Newman's Own brand.
Thank you!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella was on those same foods when I got her and I switched her to Flint River Ranch and Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers soul. I didn't have a problem getting rid of the canned stuff because Bella didn't like it... I was incredibly lucky. I guess you might try mixing in a little baby food with the puppys new dry food in place of the canned. Just be sure the baby food doesn't have onion powder. Good luck!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think around 8 mos or 10 mos, you can change them to adult food. I think I changed over after 10 mos. To start off w/dry food, still do the gradual change, but maybe soften up the dry food with warm water for awhile? Just a suggestion. 

ALL THIS TIME AND YOU STILL HAVE NO BABY!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!? LOL


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

My doggy also doesn't really like wet food. He prefers dry stuff!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you for the replies guys!








I think I won't feed him the canned just the dry and slowly change the foods.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Tyler likes canned, my dad gives him canned food with kibble sometimes, and my mom is against it. When he comes home from my dad's house, he has black poo!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Jun 5 2005, 12:01 PM
> *Tyler likes canned, my dad gives him canned food with kibble sometimes, and my mom is against it. When he comes home from my dad's house, he has black poo!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69227*


[/QUOTE]

Are you sure his poop is black. If it is truly black, it may have blood in it. If it is just dark, then that shouldn't be a problem.

I am so anal that when Kallie was a puppy, her poop was very dark and I thought maybe it was black and had blood in it so from time to time I picked it up with a Kleenex and put it next to something that was black to see if then it really was dark brown instead of actually black ... And it was just dark brown... But heck, there was no other way to tell for sure....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Jun 5 2005, 12:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























the mental pic I am getting of you inspecting the poop
















The things we do for our kids
















Joe maybe we should change the name to Maltaholics Anonymous... just kidding
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69251
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know.... I laugh when I think about it!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 5 2005, 12:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I know.... I laugh when I think about it!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69252
[/B][/QUOTE]









Yeah, reminds me of the two days I spent inspecting Brink's poos for that darn red bologna string he ate!







Indeed....the things we will do!!!!


----------

